# DIY Filter Tube Cutouts in TMC Cabinet



## Richard Dowling (28 Nov 2013)

Hi All,

I have the common problem with the TMC Signature Cabinets in that they havnt put standard holes in the side so that you can run your hosing out of it. You can only have the hoses coming out of the back which is less than ideal for a lot of Aquascapes.

I am looking to do what Mr Farmer did and cut a hole in the side of the cabinet, however George could cover his exposed MDF with silicone sealant which looks fine. Mine however is Carbon Grey which seems to show up every bit of grease, finger prints, water marks etc so im a little worried about using Silicone on mine as may not work as well as with the White.

Possible alternative, What id like to do, is cut a rectangle/oval slot and find some sort of plastic surround that slots into the hole to make it look neat and tidy, whilst protecting the exposed wood from Water Damage at the same time. Unlike George, my slot will be on the side of the tank which faces the room which makes a professional looking surround all the more appealing. I wish Id planned my scape so that my tubes were on the wall side now!

Does anyone know if such a plastic surround/trim exists and what it may be called? Not being one for DIY I also don’t know what tool may be best to do the cut neatly either. Some advise would be a great help J


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Nov 2013)

Hey mate,

I used a Router with a bearing guide to cut mine in the side of my cabinet, as the finish is excellent, I then lined with Stainless steel strips, which may be an option for you.

Please note: This is not the finished look and this is a view from the inside of the cabinet. The edges of the metal will be painted as inside the cabinet, and outside edges will be veneered over.


----------



## James D (28 Nov 2013)

That looks really smart mate, one of these though might be easier though if you can cut the hole accurately, there's even shiny metal ones.


----------



## Rob P (28 Nov 2013)

Roughly on this subject guys, I need to organise a cabinet for my new tank and i'm copping out of DIY and going to have a solid wood ADA style made by someone else.

Question is, I see the choice of cut out shapes being the half circle, one hole rectangular, or two slits side by side.

Which style of cut outs do we think look the best and/or are most practicle? (i'll be having them done both sides to be sure, to be sure )


----------



## Richard Dowling (28 Nov 2013)

Personally I think rectangle with chamferred edges, with a plastic trim would look best. As long as it looks like it was bought that way I dont mind. Thats why im being quite picky. I like both of the suggestions above. I may look a little more into the desk tidy ones that James suggested. Thats exactly the sort of insert I was looking for. If I can get a rectangle it'll be perfect but circle may look convincing aswell.


----------



## James D (28 Nov 2013)

It's personal preference Rob, they all do the same job, if you're going down the ADA style may as well copy them though. 
I've got the semi circles and I'm happy with em. I suppose the nearer to the top of the cabinet they are the less pipe work will be showing so maybe semi circles are best.


----------



## Rob P (28 Nov 2013)

Cabinet i'm having made is solid wood so won't have to worry about the finish, that's someone elses job 

I think I prefer the look of two taller/narrow slits side by side but agree that if doing ADA style then almost seems daft not to do the ADA style cut outs! Arrrrgh what to do!! lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Nov 2013)

Yeah, I'd recommend not using 1.5mm stainless though. It was tougher than I expected, and wasn't the right width, so ripping down with a hacksaw was an arduous process.


----------



## Richard Dowling (28 Nov 2013)

I thought that when I saw yours Nathaniel lol, thats why my preference is plastic


----------



## tim (28 Nov 2013)

Check Gary Nelson's solution 
'A Twist of Nature' | UK Aquatic Plant Society looks tidy IMHO.


----------



## Richard Dowling (15 Dec 2013)

Finished, and very happy with the result, so glad I didn't butcher my expensive cabinet!


----------



## Wallace (15 Dec 2013)

Looks really good mate, as if that's how TMC done it at design stage. 

I'll be doing something similar when I build my next cabinet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (15 Dec 2013)

I guess if tmc went cutting side holes at production stage then people would be complaining of holes showing if theyd have wanted filters coming from the back lol

Nathan your such a perfectionist ha ha


----------



## Richard Dowling (15 Dec 2013)

These inserts have a panel that clip back in should I ever choose to use the back


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Dec 2013)

Alastair said:


> I guess if tmc went cutting side holes at production stage then people would be complaining of holes showing if theyd have wanted filters coming from the back lol
> 
> Nathan your such a perfectionist ha ha



Who says


----------



## Ben C (17 Aug 2014)

Just revisiting this as I'm going to be doing something similar myself (it would appear...!) and stumbled across this website that should keep every perfectionist on this forum happy  http://www.bpfonline.co.uk/search.asp?catid=3968


----------



## Rob P (18 Aug 2014)

Ben C said:


> Just revisiting this as I'm going to be doing something similar myself (it would appear...!) and stumbled across this website that should keep every perfectionist on this forum happy  http://www.bpfonline.co.uk/search.asp?catid=3968



I have that company book marked in my favourites  lol


----------

